# Cottage cheese advice



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I made cottage cheese!  , it turned out pretty good. However, it was
not quite as creamy as I would like. So, I added some of the cream back to
it, but then it got clumped up. 
Any advice on how to get it a bit creamier? Should I not let it drain quite
so long?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The thing that helped my cottage cheese the most was to learn to slow down and be gentle with the curds. 
Handling the milk carefully at all stages will keep the butterfat in your curd as well and help with flavor and mouth feel.
Once you cut the curd do everything slowly and gently. Not draining as long will give you a wetter cheese but not a creamier one.
We always dress our cottage cheese but it still will not help if the curd itself is tough. Be really careful with your temps too.
Timing and intensity of heat will affect the density of the curd. Hope some others come on with more ideas for you.
Try dressing with homemade yogurt- YUM!
Lee


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Well.......I've been experimenting for over 10 yrs now to make a good cottage cheese much like the stuff you buy in the store, but not happening! Thanks Lee for those suggestions. I'll try them in the spring when I have milk to play with.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Lee, the curds were not tough, they actually had a similar
texture to the store bought. They were just DRY as all get out.
By "dress" what exactly do you mean? Like adding dressing to a 
salad, only cream or yogurt on your cottage cheese?
This was only my first batch and I was actually quite pleased
that it turned out as well as it did. I am sure it will never be the
same as the store bought stuff, but that stuff has WAY too much
sodium anyway. I just want something similar that we can make
ourselves out of all this extra milk :crazy. We eat a lot of cottage
cheese and it would make me very happy to not have to buy it.
I will try your suggestions for the next batch. Thanks again.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I always add in heavy cream


----------

